
Beware of Greeks bearing bonds - ropable
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2010/10/greeks-bearing-bonds-201010
======
bainsfather
From 2010 - it was a good read back then, probably still is. Michael Lewis did
a similar article on Iceland as well.

------
slitaz
Old article. The finance minister he met, was later taken to court for
corruption. He escaped any punishment.

